

Googler’s programming board game for kids meets Kickstarter goal in 5 hours - Steuard
http://allthingsd.com/20130904/googlers-programming-board-game-for-kids-meets-kickstarter-goal-in-five-hours/

======
Steuard
The Kickstarter page itself was submitted to HN yesterday by creator
@danshapiro, but it's taken off enough at this point to get some press.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6321383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6321383)
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danshapiro/robot-
turtles...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/danshapiro/robot-turtles-the-
board-game-for-little-programmer)

There's also coverage on TechCrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/04/robot-
turtles/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/04/robot-turtles/)

